# Solved: AT&T iPhone 4S with T-Mobile data plan = slow ?



## tinman4130

I recently bought a new AT&T iPhone 4S on eBay with the intention of unlocking it and using a T-Mobile data plan. On talking with a T-Mobile rep I was told that while this would work it would be at much reduced data speed - like 2G instead of 4G. And she said this was because of the AT&T chipset and consequently couldn't be changed. Does anyone know if this is true ? And if so, is there a workaround ?
If this is true it is a dealbreaker, as I really want to use T-Mobile because they have a data plan that is perfect for me and no other carrier even comes close.

Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Yes, it's true. The iPhone only supports higher speeds on AT&T's "4G" network.


----------



## tinman4130

DoubleHelix,

Thanks for the info, although I must admit it didn't make me smile a lot.
Are there other brands of smartphone that have this problem with T-Mobile ?
Would you feel comfortable making a recommendation for a phone, or phones, comparable to the the iPhone 4S, that would work with T-Mobile ?

Thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## DoubleHelix

The iPhone is the only smartphone that runs iOS. If that's what you want, that's your only choice. There just isn't an iPhone model designed to work on T-Mobile's 4G network. It's as simple as that. They have Windows Phone 7 and Android phones that work on that network.


----------



## tinman4130

Thanks.
I don't need iOS, I'm was just wondering if you could recommend phones with similar features


----------



## DoubleHelix

If you didn't want an iPhone, why were you looking to buy one, unlock it, and use it on T-Mobile's network? The other smartphone operating systems are Windows Phone 7 and Android. Neither are like the other or like iOS, but they're all smartphone operating systems that run apps from their respective app stores designed for those platforms. 

Usually people who want an iPhone want an iPhone. Otherwise they ask for advice on smartphones. All smartphones are the same in that they run applications. They're all different in that they have completely different interfaces and different application offerings.

What do you want to use a smartphone for, and why were you looking specifically at the iPhone?


----------



## tinman4130

I was looking for an iPhone because they just work. Meaning, when you give it a command it carries it out - the first time, everytime. You touch a button and the phone responds without having to touch it multiple times or back up and start over to get a response. I have several friends that have Apple devices and they all say they work like they are supposed to, without having to fight them. I have had several cell phones, Nokia, Samsung, etc., and all have been miserable devices from this purely mechanical standpoint and I was looking for something that worked correctly the first time.
As far as applications, apparently the same thing goes. Anyone with a PC, such as myself, knows the hassles, failures, lockups, freezes ad infinitum, that are part of that system. From what I read, Android and Windows apps are more buggy than Apple's. Apparently Apple, being a "closed" system, manufacturing both the hardware and the software and vetting vendor's apps, has fewer of these kinds of problems. And it appears that iPhones and their apps are more secure also.
I want a smartphone primarily for the internet and its instant retrieval of information of all kinds, at all times. I don't need to download large amounts of music, games or videos nor do I need to run a lot of business apps. Mainly information retrieval and PDA functions.
If I'm wrong on any of this please let me know.
I'm not wedded to iPhones, or Android or Windows, for that matter. I just want something that works as advertised, is reliable and reasonably secure.

Again, thanks for your time.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Sounds like you want an iPhone. Your option is to use it on the slower T-Mobile network or go with a different provider.

All smartphones have a web browser, and all have apps to retrieve information. But nothing else works like the iPhone.


----------



## tinman4130

Thanks for your time


----------

